# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Costa Rica

## Dennis

Anyone have any knowledge of Costa Rica? We're thinking of making it our winter getaway in January. This place gets rave reviews on trip advisor:

http://www.losaltosdeeros.com/

----------


## ashtangi

Dennis, this looks gorgeous, I know many who travel to Costa Rica on yoga retreats, from the look of their ashram I can see why they do. But forget about yoga, this just looks plain amazing...wow.

----------


## Dennis

Yeah...the trip advisor reviews are all 5's. People speak of it in an almost magical way...I've been emailing back and forth with the owner all weekend trying to find 5-6 nights available and it looks like January 8-14 is ours. Fairly "reasonable" at $350/night. Air from ORD about $1250/for 2. So about $3500 for 2 for 6 nights. 

I

----------


## ashtangi

350$ per night is not inexpensive, but the place looks like it would cost 1000$ per night in St Barths...and the dollar is strong there so that's good....if you have never done yoga, this looks like the place to try it.  It is a bonafide ashram.  I know only some men are open to that....NOT my husband, I can't even trick him into it.  But, you'll be in Costa Rica and nobody will see you...

----------


## Dennis

> 350$ per night is not inexpensive, but the place looks like it would cost 1000$ per night in St Barths...and the dollar is strong there so that's good....if you have never done yoga, this looks like the place to try it.  It is a bonafide ashram.  I know only some men are open to that....NOT my husband, I can't even trick him into it.  But, you'll be in Costa Rica and nobody will see you...



LOL...what happens in CR, stays in CR! I did notice that in the photo it's all women. I will give yoga a try...then do something manly like ride a cable through the jungle!

----------

